# terrazzo tile



## jvillela

que signfifica Terrazzo Tile??

Gracias!


----------



## Rumpelstilzchen

Es un tipo de baldosa o azulejo para el suelo o la pared hecha de un material que se llama terazzo, algo entre cerámica y escayola. Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## jvillela

claro, entiendo eso. Pero no conozco ese material llamado terazzo. 

Es como una cerámica de ladrillo de arcilla?

Saludos


----------



## mora

Hola

No es como una cerámica, ni baldosa o azulejo. 

From www.rae.es

*terrazo**.*(Del lat. _terracĕus_, de tierra).*1.* m. Pavimento formado por chinas o trozos de mármol aglomerados con cemento y cuya superficie se pulimenta.

Mora


----------



## Mate

Mosaico granítico?


----------



## lforestier

http://www.wilsonart.com/solidsurfa...ewitem.asp?idProduct=45&image=2&idcategory=11
Aquí puedes ver una foto. Se usaba mucho en exteriores pero eran resbalosas cuando se mojaban.


----------



## Mate

lforestier said:


> http://www.wilsonart.com/solidsurfa...ewitem.asp?idProduct=45&image=2&idcategory=11
> Aquí puedes ver una foto. Se usaba mucho en exteriores pero eran resbalosas cuando se mojaban.


Sí!!!. Es lo que aquí conocemos como "mosaico granítico". Se usaba mucho hace unos 50 años.


----------



## jvillela

Me quedó clarisimo. 
Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos


----------



## Mate

Viendo más fotos del link pienso que es un material aqui (Arg) llamado mármol reconstituido.


----------



## jvillela

Es probable. Pero no es lo que busco. Yo busco enchape cerámicos.

gracias


----------



## SFO

Check out the Wiki entry:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrazzo

Saludos!


----------



## Eva Maria

SFO said:


> Check out the Wiki entry:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrazzo
> 
> Saludos!


 

Buscando precisamente "Terrazzo tiles" me he topado con este link.

Yo lo voy a traducir como: "Baldosas de terrazo".

EM


----------

